# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Is Safari Supported?

## baja

Hi  

I have been trying to add markers to plot a trip from San Diego to Orlando Florida with stops in, El Paso, Huston, Mobile and then to Orlando (I know lots of driving and not a lot of sight seeing on the way out), we will take more time on our way back.  I am not getting any box to click to add the markers.

I am using a MAC with OSX 10.8.5, is that supported??  If I need to use a PC please let me know.  I also have Firefox and Chrome browsers if they would be a better choice.

Thank you

Baja

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Yes, Safari is supported.

Can you post a screen shot of what you are seeing or, in this case, not seeing.

I am going to log in with Safari and see what might be going on.

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Yep, Safari is working fine.

What page are you looking at?

Are you on the Maps Page?

Here is a thread that describes how to create custom maps using those waypoints...

----------


## Southwest Dave

> (I know lots of driving and not a lot of sight seeing on the way out),


You really won't have time for any sight seeing on the way out other than a short stroll where you stop.  Your first 2 days are far beyond what we would recommend travelling as part of a multi day trip and would suggest you reconsider your stops to even things out a bit.  Deming NM and near San Antonio would make for more even days of driving.  You could then still make it to Mobile or stop sooner, Gulfport area perhaps and still make it to Orlando.

Have a great trip !

----------

